

Ask HN: Career Survey - m_ke

I'm studying CS and am doing some research on the industry for one of my classes.<p>I figure this could be useful for most students and other people interested in the industry so I made the results public.<p>Also let me know if there are any other questions that you'd like me to add.<p>Link to the survey: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dE5TTjJhcDhqZ1pGYmxsT1pLTkhwT2c6MQ<p>Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ajq3zr0vAK6jdE5TTjJhcDhqZ1pGYmxsT1pLTkhwT2c#gid=0<p>Thanks
======
starpilot
Too many questions on boilerplate career topics everyone have already
discussed. Many may overlap, e.g. the main advantage of tech, which drew me to
this career, is the satisfaction I gain from programming in a typical day. I
bet there are plenty of surveys of programmer satisfaction already out there.
Use fewer, deeper, and more original questions to gain more responses and
original insights. Perhaps pose them as an Ask HN, because that would provide
a vehicle for discussion unlike a one-way polling.

~~~
m_ke
Thanks. I felt the same way but the questions were picked by my professor so I
didn't have much leeway. I guess I could post one or two tomorrow if I can't
find a relevant answer.

------
m_ke
Clickable Links

Link to the survey:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dE5TTjJ...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dE5TTjJhcDhqZ1pGYmxsT1pLTkhwT2c6MQ)

Results:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ajq3zr0vAK6jdE5...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ajq3zr0vAK6jdE5TTjJhcDhqZ1pGYmxsT1pLTkhwT2c#gid=0)

